# Betta Not Eating And Lays On Bottom Of Tank All Day



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my betta months ago and sometime ago he started just laying around the tank all day. He does move around after he comes up for air though. He was still eating and except for that he didn't seem sick at all. It was weird and I was worried at first but he seemed fine. He still lays around the tank all day but now he has stopped eating and I'm worried because he hasn't eaten properly in at least a week, probably more I think. He lives in a 5 gallon tank and I tested the water. The pH, alkalinity and hardness were high but I heard that bettas ajust to it and that it is better not to mess with it. His water was changed recently but that didn't help. I put his heater back in and that isn't helping at all either. I try to drop a pellet in front of him when he comes up for air but it's like he doesn't even see it. He used to lunge for it and he also sometimes missed but he eventually got it but now he ignores it. It also seems like he struggles a little to swim to come up for air and once he has gotten some he just floats back down.

Does anyone know how I can help him? I'm really worried and I don't know how to get him to eat.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you fill this out to tell us more?

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I tried to fill out the times as accurately as I could but I'm not good at remembering times so it may be off. Also the things such as temperature and filter have changed. The list is what his tank is like at the moment but in the past he has had a filter but it seemed to be too strong of a current so I took it out. He also used to have a heater but it was taken out for awhile but I have put it back in to see if the problem was because he was cold. I used to put additives in the water when I changed it but I have stopped doing that after something happened with my other tank and I wasn't sure what was the cause. Also, my water testing strips aren't very specific as the results are a certain color on a pad with a color chart but I will put what the pad-color chart result says. If it matters at all, they are Jungle Quick Dip Ammonia and 5-in-1 test strips. I'm also not sure if this could matter but I used to have larger pellets but he would spit them out unless I crushed them up first. I now had smaller pellets that I have been feeding him for quite some time.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78-80° 
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Wardley Betta Food pellets.
How often do you feed your betta fish? I try to feed him 2-3 small pellets a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? When the tank gets dirty. There isn’t really a schedule but it is not often.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? None

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: Safe - 0.25
Nitrite: Safe
Nitrate: Safe
pH: Alkaline - 7.8-8.4
Hardness: Hard - Very Hard - 150-300
Alkalinity: High - 300

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He used to have a round belly but now he just looks skinny.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? See below and also he used to notice when I was going to feed him and now he either doesn’t notice or doesn’t care. When I try to put food in front of him when he comes up for air he doesn’t seem to see it when he used to lunge for it.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Months ago, he started just laying around the tank and only moving to change position or come up for air. But around 1 and a half to 2 weeks ago he stopped eating and has not gotten much food since. I have been able to feed him a little one or two days but he hasn’t eaten much at all. I also tried just leaving it on the top of the tank to see if he would find it and I’m not sure whether or not he ever ate any of that but even so, he’s not eating enough.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I don’t know what is wrong so I don’t know how to help him.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Other than laying around the tank for a long time before this, none.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have had him for around a year, I think.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Are you using water conditioner when you do a water change ?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Are you using water conditioner when you do a water change ?


+1

Also does he look bloated at all? Are his scales sticking outwards at all?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like you need to transfer him to a Hospital tank with a lower water level so he can breathe..he needs to get to the surface easier..from there..you may need to do a salt treatment.. can u post a pic..?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It sounds like a nutritional issue, as well as a water issue..but cannot be sure..if you are only feeding 1-3 pellets a day..maybe not enough..I feed my Sammy 3pellets 3x a day and it sounds like he is losing energy from lack of nutrients, also Wardley is not a higher nutrient food, you may want to try to switch to Omega one, or Hakari Gold, or Aqueon betta pellets. and I would add the heater, in case he's cold.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Are you using water conditioner when you do a water change ?


No. I used to but something happened with my other tank and I wasn't sure what caused it so I stopped using it in case it was the cause. Not sure if it matters, but I have since figured out that the conditioner was not the problem. Although I still haven't used it again.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> +1
> 
> Also does he look bloated at all? Are his scales sticking outwards at all?


No he doesn't look bloated or anything. Just skinny. Posting a picture soon.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Sounds like you need to transfer him to a Hospital tank with a lower water level so he can breathe..he needs to get to the surface easier..from there..you may need to do a salt treatment.. can u post a pic..?


I've never had a hospital tank. Is it just a plain tank? Also his heater is a tall one on the side, if I lower the water level will that do anything to the heater since even the parts above water will still be trying to heat it up? I have heard of salt treatments but I have never done it before. Here are two pics I managed to get.

In the first pic he is just laying down like he does. He also seems to look really skinny. In the second one I managed to take a pic when he was coming up for air.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> No. I used to but something happened with my other tank and I wasn't sure what caused it so I stopped using it in case it was the cause. Not sure if it matters, but I have since figured out that the conditioner was not the problem. Although I still haven't used it again.


Tap water contains chlorine and harsh metals that WILL KILL HIM! I would do a 100% water change, treat the new water with water conditioner. DO THIS ASAP!!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> It sounds like a nutritional issue, as well as a water issue..but cannot be sure..if you are only feeding 1-3 pellets a day..maybe not enough..I feed my Sammy 3pellets 3x a day and it sounds like he is losing energy from lack of nutrients, also Wardley is not a higher nutrient food, you may want to try to switch to Omega one, or Hakari Gold, or Aqueon betta pellets. and I would add the heater, in case he's cold.


He used to have a round belly so I though I was feeding him enough. How big are the pellets from those brands? I used to have bigger pellets but he kept spitting them out so now I have smaller pellets. Also where would I get those brands? Would Petco have them? I thought maybe he was cold too so I put his heater back in but it makes no difference in his behavior.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Tap water contains chlorine and harsh metals that WILL KILL HIM! I would do a 100% water change, treat the new water with water conditioner. DO THIS ASAP!!


He's been in it for awhile, is it really that urgent? If it is I'll do it but also I usually let the water sit before I put him back in, is that needed?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> He's been in it for awhile, is it really that urgent? If it is I'll do it but also I usually let the water sit before I put him back in, is that needed?


It is important! I would put him in a cup / bag, make sure there's air at the top for him to breathe. Put new water that has conditioner in it in his tank. Then let his cup/bag float in the tank for about 30 minutes so he can adjust to the new temperature. Then you can put him in his tank.

Do this asap, when I first started betta keeping I didn't know about water conditioner and I had my betta for about a year until he died when the chlorine levels in my water were higher. In the summer, more chemicals are put into our water.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> It is important! I would put him in a cup / bag, make sure there's air at the top for him to breathe. Put new water that has conditioner in it in his tank. Then let his cup/bag float in the tank for about 30 minutes so he can adjust to the new temperature. Then you can put him in his tank.
> 
> Do this asap, when I first started betta keeping I didn't know about water conditioner and I had my betta for about a year until he died when the chlorine levels in my water were higher. In the summer, more chemicals are put into our water.


Ok, I'll do that. Should I do anything else to his tank?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> Ok, I'll do that. Should I do anything else to his tank?


Keep your heater in there at 78-80 degrees. Let me know how he does. He probably won't eat right away, let me know how he's doing tomorrow.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Keep your heater in there at 78-80 degrees. Let me know how he does. He probably won't eat right away, let me know how he's doing tomorrow.


I'm going to take out a bunch of his decorations and should I lower the water level? Also should I get anything like a live plant? Would that help him?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> I'm going to take out a bunch of his decorations and should I lower the water level? Also should I get anything like a live plant? Would that help him?


The lower water level may help him. I dont think the decor or plants really matter though.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> The lower water level may help him. I dont think the decor or plants really matter though.


Ok, and now that I have him in a cup I notice that his body is curved slightly to the side.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> Ok, and now that I have him in a cup I notice that his body is curved slightly to the side.


Okay. It could help him to slowly add very small amounts of the new tank water to his cup until you release him to make the transition less stressful.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Okay. It could help him to slowly add very small amounts of the new tank water to his cup until you release him to make the transition less stressful.


Ok. I lowered the water level to about half and put the conditioner in. Also, good news, while he was in the cup I figured it wouldn't hurt to try and feed him. The pellet dropped to the bottom near him and he saw it but didn't move so I moved away and now the pellet is gone so I think he ate it. ^_^ It's a small amount but at least it's something. Also I'm going to try to take a good picture of him while he is in the cup and post it.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> Ok. I lowered the water level to about half and put the conditioner in. Also, good news, while he was in the cup I figured it wouldn't hurt to try and feed him. The pellet dropped to the bottom near him and he saw it but didn't move so I moved away and now the pellet is gone so I think he ate it. ^_^ It's a small amount but at least it's something. Also I'm going to try to take a good picture of him while he is in the cup and post it.


Can't get a good picture. Also had to put a little more water in because the heater wasn't working right. I originally took it out because it was unreliable and now it seems that it won't work right or maybe the water level is just too low.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> Can't get a good picture. Also had to put a little more water in because the heater wasn't working right. I originally took it out because it was unreliable and now it seems that it won't work right or maybe the water level is just too low.


Ended up not lowering water level because otherwise my heater doesn't work properly.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, he will be fine- the heater is more important than the lower water level.

How's he doing now? I have no idea how long he will take to get back to his usual self xD


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Okay, he will be fine- the heater is more important than the lower water level.
> 
> How's he doing now? I have no idea how long he will take to get back to his usual self xD


I think he's doing better. :-D He ate a little last night and a little this morning so he has gotten some food in him. Today I went to Petco to get better food so I'm going to start feeding him that.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Maintenance
> How often do you perform a water change? When the tank gets dirty. There isn’t really a schedule but it is not often.
> What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
> What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? None


did someone already mention that without a filter you should be doing 2 water changes a week. A 100% with gravel cleaning and a 50%. If you have a filter do 20-50% once a week.

Also, always use conditioner. I didn't know about it at first and lost 3 bettas in less then 24 hours due to heavy metal poisioning.  Any conditioner will do but I like stress coat. Alot of people on here like Prime but that one is sulfer based and it REEKS. 

If he has started eating again, that is usually a good sign :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquatail said:


> I think he's doing better. :-D He ate a little last night and a little this morning so he has gotten some food in him. Today I went to Petco to get better food so I'm going to start feeding him that.


That is great!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Sad to say, my betta has passed away.  Thank you all for your advice. Rest in peace, my beloved betta.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear :c I know how it feels...I've lost three betta's in about two months to the exact same symptoms, and I still don't know what exactly did it. Sorry for your loss, although hopefully you can get a new guy and have better luck. <3


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> I'm sorry to hear :c I know how it feels...I've lost three betta's in about two months to the exact same symptoms, and I still don't know what exactly did it. Sorry for your loss, although hopefully you can get a new guy and have better luck. <3


Yes, I plan to get a new one. I know he would have wanted me to rescue another betta from a tiny cup like I did with him.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

A hospital tank wuld be a med size Kritter keeper..to start a salt treatmeant..but I would highly suggest changing the food..or soaking the current one in garlic juice..so he will eat..he is lacking nutrition..and will make him very lethargic..also its importamt to use a water conditioner for every water change. I think once he starys eating agaun..he will ne ok..try that first..but do so in a smaller tank with lower water levels.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww I'm so sorry!


Yeah, he was the most unique betta I've ever had. And I'm going to use the advice I got here to help when I get a new one.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> A hospital tank wuld be a med size Kritter keeper..to start a salt treatmeant..but I would highly suggest changing the food..or soaking the current one in garlic juice..so he will eat..he is lacking nutrition..and will make him very lethargic..also its importamt to use a water conditioner for every water change. I think once he starys eating agaun..he will ne ok..try that first..but do so in a smaller tank with lower water levels.


Sadly, he passed away. But I do have better food for when I get a new betta and I will use water conditioner every time from now on.


----------

